# Fische rausholen



## Steffchen48 (21. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben-ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe unseren Fischteich durch einen Zufall bekommen.Wir haben ein Haus gemietet,in dessen Garten ein Teich vorhanden war,allerdings ziemlich ungepflegt!Wir hatten vorher schon ein Teich im Garten im vorherigen Haus,jedoch war der so groß,dass er nahezu keine Pflege brauchte.Er wurde einmal im Jahr abgepumpt und gereinigt und gut wars.Der Neue ist viel kleiner-mein Mann schätzt keine 5000L..Wir htten einige unserer Fische mitgenommen ,aber jetzt festgestellt-nach der Reinigung und radikalen Pflanzenverkleinerung-dass wir jetzt vel zu viel Fische drin haben.Wie bekomme ich jetzt,nach der Winterpause-ein paar Fische raus,ohne den Teich schon wieder abzulassen? Gruß  Steffchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo Steffchen,
willkommen in diesem Forum.
Um was für Fische handelt es sich denn, die ihr dann im April/Mai rausholen wollt?


----------



## jolantha (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo Steff,
herzlich willkommen :Willkommen2
Du kannst es mit einer __ Senke versuchen, oder eben einfach mit einem grooooßen Kescher


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen.

Rausholen ist eine Sache ... und dann? Was willst Du dann mit den Tieren machen?

Mandy


----------



## Theo (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Moin Steffchen.
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier an Bord.
Deinem Profil habe ich entnommen das du in der Haupsache Goldis im Teich hast.
Ich würde sie jetzt oder zumindest Zeitnah abkeschern, da sie jetzt noch sehr träge sind und sich leicht fangen lassen.
Aber bitte nicht zu doll im Teich rumwühlen, da die anderen Fische sonst zu sehr gestreßt werden.


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo Steffchen,
willkommen im Forum.

Aktuell lassen sich Fische kaum umsiedeln, erst wenn es etwas wärmer ist.
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit 2 Leuten und entsprechend großen Netzen gemacht.
Die Fische langsam hineinschwimmen lassen und dann rausholen.
Es kostet etwas mehr Zeit, ist aber für alle Beteiligten die stressfreiste Methode.


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*



Theo schrieb:


> .
> Ich würde sie jetzt oder zumindest Zeitnah abkeschern, da sie jetzt noch sehr träge sind und sich leicht fangen lassen.



Und was soll Sie bei dem Wetter jetzt damit machen? In der Badewanne hältern, bis es warm genug ist, um sie in einen anderen Teich zu setzen? Und das dann auch noch, ohne sie und die anderen zu stressen? Erscheint mir als fischunfreundlicher Ratschlag.


----------



## Steffchen48 (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

hallo und danke für die flotten Antworten!Hm-Moonlight,ich möchte einem Bekannten welche für seinen Teich geben.Er hat nur drei und Platz!
Und nun weiß ich nicht mehr WANN ich es machen soll.Ich dachte nämlich auch jetzt-wie Theo meint-eben weil sie noch nicht so fit sind.Aber Andere im Forum meinen erst ab April?Und nu?
Ja,ich habe überwiegend Goldfische drin und ein paar kleine Koi´s-vier ,glaube ich!Dann habe ich da noch einen kl.dkl. Fisch drin,den ich nicht kenne.Da muß ich mal googln.
Ich habe leider nicht so ein Ding zum am Boden absetzen,also eine __ Senke! Ich denke die Idee mit den zwei großen Käschern ist ganz gut!Muß ich nur noch einn Geduldigen finden,der DAS mitmacht.Mein Mann scheidet da völlig aus.Er hat für so was keine Gedult.Hat Jemand von Euch schon mal um diese zeit Fische umgesetzt?
LG Steffchen


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hey Steffchen (ähm, Du bist doch weiblich?)



Steffchen48 schrieb:


> ich möchte einem Bekannten welche für seinen Teich geben.Er hat nur drei und Platz!



genau das wollte ich hören *grins*
Umsetzen erst ab den entsprechenden Temperaturen. Ich würde mich jetzt grundsätzlich nicht auf einen Monat festlegen, da ja niemand weiß wie das Wetter werden wird, aber Du solltest schon so um die 16°C im Teich haben (speziell wenn Du auch Koi umsetzen mußt, sollte es nicht drunter sein). Goldfische kommen mit weniger Temperatur klar, aber die verpimpelten Koi sind schnell gestresst.

Also ich muß meine Koi dieses Frühjahr auch umsetzen. Ich werde das vom Wetter abhängig machen und habe weder __ Senke, noch Schleppnetz ... einfach nur einen Kescher und einen Umsetzschlauch. Mehr nicht. 
Was natürlich heißt, ich werde den Teich zur Hälfte abpumpen (bis das Ausweichbecken voll ist) und dann werde ich mit meiner schicken Wathose reinstiefeln und mit dem Kescher jeden einzelnen rausholen.
Die einfachste und schnellste Methode  ... wenn auch wahrscheinlich die Kälteste ... :evil

Was anderes kann ich auch nicht wirklich empfehlen ... ist auch einfach persönlicher jeden Fisch einzeln rausholen  ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Steffchen,
die Methode ist schon sehr zeitaufwändig. Geduld muss man schon etwas mitbringen.
Wenn das Wasser nur 10° hat macht es aber nicht so richtig Spass.


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> dann werde ich mit meiner schicken Wathose reinstiefeln


Mandy,
sag früh genug Bescheid, Wathosen Aktionen sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Wieso ... willste mitwaten?! grins.

Wenn keiner weiter da ist ... gibts auch keine Fotos ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Warum nicht. Mir macht es Spass Koi zu keschern. 
Wathose ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Naja jörg, spaß ist was anderes . . . meinste nicht  Aber du kannst gerne zum keschern kommen.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo Steffchen 
Vor kurzem hatte hier im Forum, jemand Erfolg mit einer 2l PET Flasche.
Irgend wie, im oberen viertel durchschneiden,den Flaschenhals umdrehen und in die Flasche stecken, verbinden .
Die Öffnung mit Schraubgewinde, der Fischgröße anpassen und du hast eine super Reuse 

Etwas Futter in die Flasche und schon gehts los:smoki

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick  2


----------



## canis (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Guter Tipp für ganz kleine Fischarten und Jungfische im ersten Lebensjahr, Patrick.

Aber erklär uns dich bitte, wie du einen Koi in eine Zwei-Liter-Petflasche kriegen willst 

Schon normale Goldies wirst du mit dieser Methode nämlich kaum mehr fangen können.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo David 
Wie hier geschrieben handelt es sich NICHT um Koi ,sondern um zu viele Goldies, die man(n) oder Frau sanft aus dem Teich holen will.

Alles lesen.....Kurz darüber nachdenken .....ein wenig länger schadet auch nicht .... 

........und dann schreib uns doch wie es funktioniert.  

 Das, das fangen eines 60cm Koi in einer  2L PET Flasche schwierig wird, weis ich selbst    trotzdem Danke für den hinweis   

nichts für ungut   

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Hallo Patrick,

die Plastikflaschenreuse für kleine Fischchen ist im Prinzip nicht schlecht - braucht aber Fingerspitzengefühl. Wenn Du da nicht ständig ein Auge drauf hast und schnell handelst, sobald da Fische drin sind, holst Du nämlich nur tote Fische aus dem Teich.

Außerdem steht nirgends, dass Steffchen nur Jungfische rausholen möchte. Und auch normale Goldis passen nicht durch einen Flaschenhals. 
Also selber mal 





> Alles lesen.....Kurz darüber nachdenken .....ein wenig länger schadet auch nicht ....


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Soviel zum alles lesen.......



> Die Öffnung mit Schraubgewinde, der Fischgröße anpassen und du hast eine super Reuse


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Ja, stimmt, nicht gelesen. 
Sonst hätte ich ja gleich dazu geschrieben, daß dieser Ratschlag nicht unbedingt Sinn macht. 

Durch das Anpassen der Öffnung wird die Flasche nämlich nicht größer. Je größer Fische, desto größer die Gefahr für die Fische in der Flasche zu verenden. 
Und wird die Öffnung zu groß, hat die Reuse keine Funktion mehr. 
Die Flasche macht wirklich nur Sinn für die kleinen, die durch die normale Öffnung passen.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Liebe Christine

mit dem verenden ist es ja nicht so, das der Fisch reinschwimmt und stirbt.
Ich gehe davon aus, wenn jemand Fische fangen will,bleibt Sie /Er daneben stehen und befreit seine Fische aus der Falle, schliesslich sind es ja Lebewesen und unsere (meine) Lieblinge.

Ich finde diese Lösung immer noch am schonesten, alle mal besser als bei diesen Temperaturen mit einen Kescher und in Wathosen im Teich zu stehen 

Ich würde, wenn es  meine Fische wären, sowie so warten bis es wärmer wird.

Ich hab auch schon 3L oder 5L Pet Flaschen gesehen ,damit könnte man auch größere 

Goldies fangen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*



Patrick K;369986
Ich finde diese Lösung immer noch am schonesten schrieb:


> Es hat ja auch niemand gesagt, das es jetzt losgehen soll. Die Frage hier war ja "wann" und "wie" ... und jetzt sind wir eben beim Wie rausholen.
> Das Wann wurde außerdem schon geklärt, nämlich wenns draußen wärmer ist.


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, wenn jemand Fische fangen will,bleibt Sie /Er daneben stehen und befreit seine Fische aus der Falle...



Hallo Patrick,

Du vielleicht. Aber davon kann man nicht automatisch ausgehen. Und deshalb muss man darauf hinweisen, was zu beachten ist.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische rausholen*

Ich weis ja nicht, aber für mich Warmduscher, sind 16°c eiskalt



> aber Du solltest schon so um die 16°C im Teich haben



Aber Ihr habt Recht ......In Zukunft werde" Ich" mich hüten über  Erfolge anderer hier zu schreiben

ab jetzt gibt es nur noch meine Erfahrungen zu lesen .

Dickes sorry an Alle, die sich hier,(durch diese von mir weitergeleitete Erfahrung anderer) von

 mir angegriffen fühlen ,bzw. ich es nicht schafte mich besser auszudrücken, keine sorge ich 

versuche das das nicht mehr vorkommt 


Viel Erfolg

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------

